# ~200€ smartphone - welches ist das beste?



## Metroid_Prime (1. September 2011)

*~200€ smartphone - welches ist das beste?*

Hallo zusammen habe mich nun doch dazu ca. 200€ auszugeben um ein besseres Smartphone zu bekommen.

Wichtig ist mir auf jeden Fall eine gute* Akkulaufzeit*, *organizer*, das man auch mal was *schreiben* kann, *pdf*s öffnen kann, *wLan *
und ein *gutes display* (um serien oder so zu gucken).

Hab in dem Preisrahmen nach eigner recherche folgende Modelle raus"gefiltert":


Samsung Wave II S8530                  [170€]
HTC Wildfire (S)                               [190 bzw 210€]
LG E900 Optimus 7 _(win7phone)       _[200€]
Samsung Galaxy Ace S5830              [200€]
Samsung I8700 Omnia_ (win7phone) _ [210€]
Wär nett wen ihr mir bei der auswahl helfen würdet (Gegenvorschläge natürlich auch willkommen). Danke!

Außerdem würde mich interessieren was gegen(bzw für) ein win phone 7 spricht?!


----------



## Soldat0815 (1. September 2011)

*AW: ~200€ smartphone - welches ist das beste?*

Gute Display fällt das Ace und Wildfire schonmal weg mit ihrer geringen Auflösung.

Das Wave,LG und Omnia haben Betreibssysteme wo das App angebot nicht sao groß ist wie bei Android oder iOs aber technisch sind sie ok grad das Omnia ist super vergleichbares Android liegt bei ca.300€.

Aber wenn ich mich zwischen Wave,LG und Omnia enscheiden müsste würde ich das Omnia nehmen.

Ansonsten gibts da noch das Motorola Defy mit Android2.2 das hab ich und bin damit sehr zufrieden.

Achja Laufzeit kannst froh sein wenns 1Tag hällt bei modernen Smartphones grad wenn du viel damit machst zb. im Internet surfen Zocken und Videos gucken.


----------



## Iceananas (1. September 2011)

*AW: ~200€ smartphone - welches ist das beste?*

Ich würde auch zum Omnia greifen, wenn du dich mit WP7 anfreunden kannst

Lange Akkulaufzeit kannst du bei allen vergessen, wenn du die Teile auch benutzt dann wirst du die jeden Tag laden.

Gutes Display bekommst du eigentlich nur mit dem Omnia (das Super Amoled ist herrlich).

Welches Betriebssystem ist eigentlich Geschmackssache.. WP7 hat wie gesagt ein sehr geringer Marktanteil und wird damit weniger von Appentwickler beachtet. Aber für deine Anforderungen langts dicke und das Omnia wird in absehbarer Zeit auch das Mango Update bekommen, das das System wesentlich umfangreicher macht. Außerdem ist WP7 schön flüssig und angenehm zu bedienen.

Vom P/L her ist das Omnia ohnehin das Beste in der Preisklasse, ich würde sagen auf in den Laden zum Testen


----------



## Metroid_Prime (1. September 2011)

*AW: ~200€ smartphone - welches ist das beste?*

Danke erstmal soweit.
Finde das Omnia auch am besten vom vorabeindruck.

*Lohnt es sich* noch mehr auszugeben für eines der folgenden Modelle und wenn ja *welches ist das beste*?
bzw was ist an denen wirklich besser?



LG Electronics P970          [280]
Samsung Nexus S            [270]
Samsung Galaxy S i9000  [300]
Sollte der Unterschied eher mginal sein werde ich wohl beim Omnia 7 bleiben.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (1. September 2011)

*AW: ~200€ smartphone - welches ist das beste?*

Wenns ein Android sein soll dann würde ich das *Defy *empfehlen 
Gerootet, auf 1GHz getaktet und mit der CyanogenMod 7 (Android 2.3.4) drauf ist es vom P/L momentan fast nicht zu schlagen.
Vor allem das hochauflösende Display ist in dieser Preisklasse für Androids (noch) einmalig.

Ansonsten sind die Windows-Smartphones auch zu empfehlen - vor allem zu den niedrigen Preisen für die sie momentan verscherbelt werden.

Gegen Bada (Wave) spricht für mich die geringe App-Auswahl - obwohl das Display des Wave II sehr gut ist.


----------



## pibels94 (1. September 2011)

*AW: ~200€ smartphone - welches ist das beste?*

Omnia oder wie meine vorredner schon sagten, motorola defy


----------



## Iceananas (1. September 2011)

*AW: ~200€ smartphone - welches ist das beste?*



Metroid_Prime schrieb:


> Danke erstmal soweit.
> Finde das Omnia auch am besten vom vorabeindruck.
> 
> *Lohnt es sich* noch mehr auszugeben für eines der folgenden Modelle und wenn ja *welches ist das beste*?
> ...


 
Dort hast du halt Android, das ist schon was ganz anderes. Ich habe aktuell 2 Android Geräte, da mir WP7 doch bisschen zu eintönig und eingeschränkt ist. Allerdings brauchts halt bisschen Zeit, das Os optimal anzupassen (was bei WP7 ja nicht mal wirklich möglich ist). Wen du einfach ein unkompliziertes Smartphone willst dann bist du bei WP7 bereits sehr gut aufgehoben, zumal die Bedienung echt gut ist und der Preis unschlagbar.

Beim Defy muss ma sagen, dass der Display auch nicht der Wahnsinn ist (schon gar kein Vergleich zum SAMOLED) und sieht eigentlich nur so fein aufgelöst aus, wenns kleiner ist. 800x480 ist fein, aber auch nix besonderes.


----------



## jensi251 (2. September 2011)

*AW: ~200€ smartphone - welches ist das beste?*

Das Omnia wäre ganz gut.


----------



## Orka45 (2. September 2011)

*AW: ~200€ smartphone - welches ist das beste?*

Hey Ich bin am überlegen, mir auch ein neues Smartphone zu gönnen.
Ist das Omnia wirklich so gut? 
Wie sieht es mit WP7 aus. Sind die Kinderkrankheiten inzwischen behoben?
Wie ist die Verarbeitung beim Omnia?

Edit: Wie ist die Verarbeitung des Omnias?


----------



## Ahab (2. September 2011)

*AW: ~200€ smartphone - welches ist das beste?*

Wirkliche Kinderkrankheiten gabs bei Windows Phone eigentlich nie, problematisch war bzw. ist eher das dürftige Featureset. Bluetooth FTP gibts nicht, Datenzugriff nur per Zune oder Skydrive (oder per Registry Hack) und manche betrachten 30.000 Apps als zu wenig. Mit Mango wird allerdings gehörig nachgebessert. 

Das wichtigste an Windows Phone ist, dass du das Design magst, bzw. damit zurechtkommst. Ich finde es großartig (bin auch selbst WP7 Nuzer), das Tile System und das Metro UI generell spalten allerdings enorm. Ich kenne niemanden der es neutral bewertet, nur "GEIL" oder "IIIIH".

Was das Omnia speziell angeht, so soll die Verarbeitung wohl ziemlich gut sein. Ich persönlich bin von Samsung nicht so überzeugt und das AMOLED Display gefällt mir persönlich ganz und gar nicht - zu grelle Farben, zu unnatürlich. Aber das ist Geschmackssache. Gucks dir an und entscheide da am besten selbst. Eine Alternative wäre noch das HTC 7 Trophy.


----------



## Metroid_Prime (2. September 2011)

*AW: ~200€ smartphone - welches ist das beste?*

hab das Samsung mal angetestet - sieht eig alles recht fein aus. ist halb bischen blöd mit der anpassbarkeit - aber dafür ists halt auch günstiger.
was mich echt schon stört ist das man *daten nicht via usb switschen kann* ... das ist eig echt ein no go 
und ich habe gelesen das man* youtube wohl nicht nutzen kann*!?


wann kommt denn das wp7 update (Mango) und was wird einem das bringen?


----------



## Joel-92 (2. September 2011)

*AW: ~200€ smartphone - welches ist das beste?*

Habe mi am Mittwoch selbst das Samsung Omnia 7 bei handy-deutschland.de für 185 € + Versand bestellt. Das war einfach das Windows Phone 7 Gerät mit den besten Testberichten und großem AMOLED Display. 
Mal schauen wann das Paket bei mir eintrifft!


----------



## PommesmannXXL (2. September 2011)

*AW: ~200€ smartphone - welches ist das beste?*



Metroid_Prime schrieb:


> hab das Samsung mal angetestet - sieht eig alles recht fein aus. ist halb bischen blöd mit der anpassbarkeit - aber dafür ists halt auch günstiger.
> was mich echt schon stört ist das man *daten nicht via usb switschen kann* ... das ist eig echt ein no go
> und ich habe gelesen das man* youtube wohl nicht nutzen kann*!?
> 
> ...


 
Kann man beides, das erste halt nur via Zune.

Das 2. geht ohne Probleme, es gibt mehrere Apps dafür.

Ich kann dir btw. auch WP7 empfehlen. Meine Schwester hat ein Omnia 7, ich hatte ein Optimus 7. Und mMn ist es das aktuelle beste Betriebssystem, mit Mango erst Recht


----------



## Iceananas (3. September 2011)

*AW: ~200€ smartphone - welches ist das beste?*



PommesmannXXL schrieb:


> Kann man beides, das erste halt nur via Zune.
> 
> Das 2. geht ohne Probleme, es gibt mehrere Apps dafür.
> 
> Ich kann dir btw. auch WP7 empfehlen. Meine Schwester hat ein Omnia 7, ich hatte ein Optimus 7. Und mMn ist es das aktuelle beste Betriebssystem, mit Mango erst Recht


 
Datenaustausch via Explorer ist m.E., per Registry Hack möglich (?)


----------



## Metroid_Prime (3. September 2011)

*AW: ~200€ smartphone - welches ist das beste?*

und per regisrty hack verfällt dann der garantieanspruch - vermute ich mal?!


----------



## Rayman (3. September 2011)

Metroid_Prime schrieb:
			
		

> und per regisrty hack verfällt dann der garantieanspruch - vermute ich mal?!



Davon würde ich mal ausgehen ist ja das selbe wie bei Android mit dem rooten veränderst was am System hat mich bei meinem desire aber nicht interessiert  
Das desire ist übrigens auch echt super weiß Allerdings gerade net was es kostet


----------



## FRfutzi01 (3. September 2011)

*AW: ~200€ smartphone - welches ist das beste?*

Also ich bin von Android auf WP7 umgestiegen. Ich besitze nun das Samsung i8700 und bin nach kurzer Eingewöhnung sehr zufrieden. Sowohl mit W7 als auch mit dem Samsung. Wie Du in sämtlichen Testberichten lesen kannst ist das Phone einfach nur top. Mittlerweile möchte ich es nicht mehr missen. Aber es ist schon ne Umstellung von Android. Ich denke wenn man offen für neues ist, kann man sich gut reinfuchsen. Für Android Fanboys eher nichts. 

Ich würde es auf jeden Fall wieder kaufen. Wenn in ein paar Tagen erstmal das Mango Update da ist, wirds noch besser! 

Gruß


----------



## tabletpc2011 (3. September 2011)

*AW: ~200€ smartphone - welches ist das beste?*

200 € sollten in der Lage, einen sehr guten Smartphone zu bekommen。


----------



## Soldat0815 (3. September 2011)

Das nexus s gibt es jetzt für 240euro dass ist ein klasse preis


----------



## Ahab (3. September 2011)

*AW: ~200€ smartphone - welches ist das beste?*



tabletpc2011 schrieb:


> 200 € sollten in der Lage, einen sehr guten Smartphone zu bekommen。



Werbung in der Signatur ist hier unerwünscht.



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Das nexus s gibt es jetzt für 240euro dass ist ein klasse preis



240€ > 200€

Der Registry-Hack bezieht sich auf Windows, dort muss man den Registry-Eintrag von Zune editieren, was genau weiß ich nicht aber ich sag mal   Die Garantie für dein Windows Phone bleibt unangetastet. Und Youtube *gibt es*.


----------



## Soldat0815 (3. September 2011)

*AW: ~200€ smartphone - welches ist das beste?*

da steht ~200€ also darfs auch mehr sein außerdem hat er auch noch teurere Vorgeschlagen und davon ist das Nexus S eben auf 240€ gesunken.


----------



## Metroid_Prime (3. September 2011)

*AW: ~200€ smartphone - welches ist das beste?*

danke erstmal an alle die gepostet haben. 

ich schwanke zwischen dem samsung omnia 7 und dem samsung nexus S - 
vom display sind die beide gleich ut vermute ich mal, da beide von samsung!?

btw: wo hast du das nexus für 240 gefunden?


----------



## PommesmannXXL (3. September 2011)

Der Display beim Omnia ist besser  Also ich bin für das Omnia


----------



## Iceananas (3. September 2011)

*AW: ~200€ smartphone - welches ist das beste?*



Metroid_Prime schrieb:


> danke erstmal an alle die gepostet haben.
> 
> ich schwanke zwischen dem samsung omnia 7 und dem samsung nexus S -
> vom display sind die beide gleich ut vermute ich mal, da beide von samsung!?
> ...


 
Samsung Google Nexus S I9023 schwarz silber | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Vom Nexus S gibt es 2 Versionen! Einmal das i9020 mit SAMOLED - welches hierzulande fast nicht erhältlich ist - und das i9023 mit SLCD, das ist der im Link.

Omnia vs. Nexus S bedeutet SAMOLED vs. SLCD, also sind die Displays nicht gleich.

Welches nun besser ist musst du entscheiden, weil das wirklich geschmackssache ist. 
Ein SAMOLED bietet satte Kontraste, leuchtende Farben und ein perfekter Schwarzwert. Dazu sind Blickwinkeln sehr groß. Dafür sehen grelle Farben (z.B. rot oder gelb) etwas unnatürlich aus, weil sie eben sehr dolle leuchten. Ich finde SAMOLED super, aber manchen stören die übersteuerte Sättigung.

SLCD sieht gegen SAMOLED blasser aus, dafür farbechter. Blickwinkeln sind meistens nicht so gut, hier tun die sich aber nicht soo viel.


Wenn du dir ein Eindruck vom SLCD machen willst, dann schau dir im Laden die HTC Geräte Desire S, Incredible oder Sensation an, die haben alle SLCD Bildschirme (das Nexus S an sich ist im Laden kaum zu finden).


----------



## Soldat0815 (3. September 2011)

*AW: ~200€ smartphone - welches ist das beste?*

Dito das Display ist unterschiedlich schau dir einfach das Galaxy s oder s2 neben dem von iceananas genannten HTCs oder eben Nexus S an.

Ich hab letztens das SGS2 neben mein Defy gelegt und verglichen und muss sagen mir sind die Farben wirklich zu grell.
Deswegen würde ich auch immer schauen eher ein Samsung mit SLCD zu bekommen wie zb. das Nexus S oder das Samsung Galaxy SL 9003 sind beide Baugleich dem Galaxy S aber eben mit SLCD.Wobei das Nexus S echt klasse ist für den Preis.


----------



## Metroid_Prime (3. September 2011)

*AW: ~200€ smartphone - welches ist das beste?*

weiß jemand welche *features* mit dem*Mango* upadte für wp7 kommen werden? 
mach es das OS *gleichwertiger?*

Zum Nexus hab ich wiedersprüchliche tests gelesen - das omnia soll wohl qualitativ besser sein allerdings ists halt win7 - ist das grob so richtig?


----------



## PommesmannXXL (3. September 2011)

*AW: ~200€ smartphone - welches ist das beste?*

Windows Phone 7

Hier kannst du alles nachlesen. Mango wird aus einem guten OS ein sehr gutes machen


----------



## Metroid_Prime (3. September 2011)

*AW: ~200€ smartphone - welches ist das beste?*

ich finde das omnia - wie schon erwähnt - echt gut, aber unten genante punkte hinterlassen doch einen faden nachgeschmack ....

[...] der Browser von Windows Phone 7, der auf Internet Explorer 7 basiert, wurde heftig kritisiert, da dieser beim Acid3-Benchmark *gerade einmal 5 % der Punkte* bekommt.  Zur sinnvollen Nutzung der Handyfunktionen insbesondere des Marketplace  ist eine Windows-Live-ID erforderlich. Sobald diese eingerichtet ist,  *synchronisiert Windows Phone 7 ohne Vorwarnung* das komplette  Handy-Telefonbuch und die Kalendereinträge mit dem Live-Konto im  Internet und dies lässt sich nicht verhindern. Die Synchronisation kann  nachträglich über die Kontenverwaltung auf „manuell“ gestellt und somit  deaktiviert werden.

[...] Der interne Speicher eines Smartphones wird von einem PC *nicht* mehr *als Massenspeicher erkannt.*

([...]@wikipedia)

es ist echt schwer das richtige zu finden - ich will mit den ewigen anchfragen auch ungern jemanden in den wahnsinn treiben -
ich will nur sicher gehen das ich mich für das richtige entscheide und keine "böse" überraschung erlebe!


----------



## Iceananas (3. September 2011)

*AW: ~200€ smartphone - welches ist das beste?*



Metroid_Prime schrieb:


> ich finde das omnia - wie schon erwähnt - echt gut, aber unten genante punkte hinterlassen doch einen faden nachgeschmack ....
> 
> [...] der Browser von Windows Phone 7, der auf Internet Explorer 7 basiert, wurde heftig kritisiert, da dieser beim Acid3-Benchmark *gerade einmal 5 % der Punkte* bekommt.  Zur sinnvollen Nutzung der Handyfunktionen insbesondere des Marketplace  ist eine Windows-Live-ID erforderlich. Sobald diese eingerichtet ist,  *synchronisiert Windows Phone 7 ohne Vorwarnung* das komplette  Handy-Telefonbuch und die Kalendereinträge mit dem Live-Konto im  Internet und dies lässt sich nicht verhindern. Die Synchronisation kann  nachträglich über die Kontenverwaltung auf „manuell“ gestellt und somit  deaktiviert werden.
> 
> ...



Ja fürs Nachfragen ist ja ein Forum da!  Leider haben die meisten Verkäufer keine Ahnung von Windoof Phone, von daher bist du hier schon richtig 

Zum Browser kann ich dir leider nicht so viel sagen, mein erster Eindruck war, dass der schön schnell und flüssig läuft. Benchmarkwerte bei Browser interessieren mich generell nicht, aber vielleicht kann dir ja einer sagen ob da was dran ist und ob es Alternativbrowser gibt.

Das mit dem Live-ID ist nervig, ist aber eigentlich bei allen Handys so. Bei Android brauchst du halt zwangsläufig immer ein Googleaccount (und wird auch fröhlich los synchronisiert).
Das mit dem Massenspeicher lässt sich wie gesagt mit einem Registryhack beheben.


Das ist alles wie gesagt ein wenig Umständlich mit WP7, weil das System einem doch recht einschränkt. Das ist auch der Grund, weshalb ich zu Android übergelaufen bin ^^ 
Bei WP7 lockt aber im Moment halt wirklich der Preis


----------



## PEG96 (3. September 2011)

Mit Mango basiert der Browser dann auf der ie9 Engine


----------



## Soldat0815 (4. September 2011)

*AW: ~200€ smartphone - welches ist das beste?*

Also das mit dem synchronisieren haben mittlerweile alle großen Softwareversionen ob Android, ios oder Windows Phone berall wirds online Synchrinisiert.
Ich find es aber so nicht schlecht denn wenn man ma das Handy verliert ist alles irgendwo gespeichert und man hat es sofort auf dem neuen Handy drauf einmal anmelden und schon lädt er alles runter.

Man muss sich einfach damit abfinden das alle aktuellen Smarthphones vieles ins Internet übertragen ansonsten muss man wohl doch beim alten Internetlosen Handy bleiben oder zb. ein Symbian3 handy kaufen von Nokia aber dafür hat man wieder andere nachteile wie wenig apps usw.


----------



## Metroid_Prime (6. September 2011)

*AW: ~200€ smartphone - welches ist das beste?*

danke @ all  

dann spielt es wohl eh nicht so die große rolle wenn eh alle anbieter den "autosync" am laufen haben.
wird dann wohl ne kurzfristige entscheidung zwischen:


Samsung i8700 Omnia 7
Samsung Nexus S
_LG P970 Optimus Black_ find ich zwar auch ziemlich cool, ist aber leider teurer als das Nexus S. aber ist wohl auch ziemlich gut?!


----------



## Iceananas (6. September 2011)

*AW: ~200€ smartphone - welches ist das beste?*



Metroid_Prime schrieb:


> danke @ all
> 
> dann spielt es wohl eh nicht so die große rolle wenn eh alle anbieter den "autosync" am laufen haben.
> wird dann wohl ne kurzfristige entscheidung zwischen:
> ...


 
Wie gesagt, die Synchronisationen lassen sich alle abstellen, falls du kein Datenflatrate haben solltest.

Beim LG Handy (und alle anderen auch) würde ich vorher nochmal in einem Laden gehen und die mal persönlich begutachten. Im Internet schaut das Teil ganz nett aus, aber als ich das Ding mal angefasst habe war es nur noch billig (und nicht gerade... schön ).

Mit den Samsung-Modellen machst du auf jeden Fall nichts falsch.


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. September 2011)

*AW: ~200€ smartphone - welches ist das beste?*

Auch wenn man die Synchronisation aus macht werden immernoch im hintergrund Daten gesendet.


----------



## Iceananas (6. September 2011)

*AW: ~200€ smartphone - welches ist das beste?*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Auch wenn man die Synchronisation aus macht werden immernoch im hintergrund Daten gesendet.


 
Dann eben die Datenverbindung ganz ausschalten


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. September 2011)

*AW: ~200€ smartphone - welches ist das beste?*

Wer sich heute ein Smarthphone kauft sollte ne Datenflat haben ansonsten macht meiner meinung nach so ein Smarthphone kein sinn.


----------



## Iceananas (6. September 2011)

*AW: ~200€ smartphone - welches ist das beste?*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Wer sich heute ein Smarthphone kauft sollte ne Datenflat haben ansonsten macht meiner meinung nach so ein Smarthphone kein sinn.


 
Das ist auch meine Meinung, ich hab gleich 5 GB freischalten lassen  

Aber es gibt auch Leute, die Internet nur für kurz Email chatten, was bei Google nachgucken etc. brauchen, da schmeißen die halt Inet an wenn die das brauchen...


----------



## Orka45 (6. September 2011)

*AW: ~200€ smartphone - welches ist das beste?*

Gibt auch Leute die jetzt ein neues Handy brauchen, aber sich erst so in nen halben Jahr eine flat leisten können/wollen

Noch 2 Fragen zum Omnia 7
Wird das überhaupt noch Produziert? Viele Onlineshops haben schon seit Wochen keine mehr!
Wird der Preis sich nach der 2. WP7 Generation groß verändern?


----------



## Metroid_Prime (13. September 2011)

*AW: ~200€ smartphone - welches ist das beste?*

Das LG Optimus Black wirkt wirklich recht billig wenn man es live gesehen hat. 

Die Preferänz schwankt zwischen dem Omnia 7 und dem Nexus S.
Vorallem da beide zZ gleich teuer sind, um die 240€ - leider konnte ich bisher das Nexus S nicht selbst testen ... leider.

Nexus S oder Optimus 7 ? .....


----------



## jensi251 (13. September 2011)

*AW: ~200€ smartphone - welches ist das beste?*

Omnia.
Das LG ist auch mit dieser komischen Android Version ausgerüstet. Also halt sowas wie Touchwiz nur in schlecht. Ich komm grad nicht auf den Namen.

Ich habe selbst ein Omnia und komme gut damit klar. ISt von der Hardware her das beste was man für 200€ bekommen kann.


----------



## turbosnake (13. September 2011)

*AW: ~200€ smartphone - welches ist das beste?*

Wenn du  System was verändern willst dann nimm das Nexus S, ansosnten Wp7.
Und man bekommt besseres für 200€, nämlich das hier: MIUI MI-ONE


----------



## Iceananas (14. September 2011)

*AW: ~200€ smartphone - welches ist das beste?*



turbo94740 schrieb:


> Wenn du  System was verändern willst dann nimm das Nexus S, ansosnten Wp7.
> Und man bekommt besseres für 200€, nämlich das hier: MIUI MI-ONE


 
Falls du das irgendwie herimportieren kannst


----------

